
Automatic Derivation of Code Generators from Machine Descriptions (1980) [pdf] - kick
https://www.cs.tufts.edu/~nr/cs257/archive/roderic-cattell/thesis-toplas.pdf
======
sansnomme
The Go compiler codegen backend IIRC does this via ISA descriptions.

